# Alligator Shoes,in general yes or no?



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm relatively new to the Forum and really appreciate the input.

I was wondering how others feel about alligator shoes. A bit over the top or not. I am a fan of alligator and even ostrich. But I've noticed that they are almost never included when someone suggests a shoe for a particular outfit. 
And they don't seem to come up when shoe makers are recommended.
I'm talking about normal, tasteful shoes. Imagine the EG's, AE's and Aldens that so often come up here, but in alligator. I had some Mauri alligator shoes but I doubt I'll wear them after becoming a Forum member. Too wild!

As an aside! I previously started a thread about a pair of Gucci alligator shoes that I saw on Ebay, and I thought were very nice. After hearing from some Forum members I realized that they were right, and the shoes were ugly!
Here's the link to the Gucci's



So, in general how do you knowledgeable members feel about alligator shoes?

P.S. When I learn how to use Photobucket, I will post pictures of the 3 pair of alligator shoes I own.

Here's the link to a similar pair of Mauris to those I have(yes I know, not too many comments please!)


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Brown alligator shoes are wonderful with flannels and other woolen trousers. They get less attention here because the high quality versions are so darned expensive that they are relatively rare.


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

Honestly? I just think they look good (whatever the last might be and how subtle it's worn) on veeery, very few men. In fact I can only think of two kinds:

a) Pimps (looking appropriate rather than good)
b) wealthy old men that don't have any taste in clothing whatsoever but just buy it because it's expensive. 

I come to realize that one just shouldn't wera alligator shoes, but then that's just my humble opinion...


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of alligator. It's just too flashy for my taste. Even ostrich commands too much attention, though I really like FlatSix's AE Lauderdales with the ostrich vamps.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Unfortunately, most alligator or crocodile shoes that are priced somewhat reasonably are ugly. The good ones tend to be very expensive. And what are the characteristics of the good ones? The scales of the skin have enough visual interest. Throwing in an overabundance of brogueing or an otherwise busy shoe design is a mistake. I like bluchers with v-shaped quarters in alligator, such as these from Tony Gaziano:



Plain-toe bals, such as these also from Tony, and cap-toe bals are also good choices:


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I love the idea of 'gator/croc shoes but they are exceptionally pricy.

I have a pair of mock-croc shoes that are exceedingly cheesy but lots of fun to wear and very attention-grabbing.

Not very tasteful, just very tasty! 

https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sweeneys003s2up.jpg

(I feel slightly evil and deviant for posting them in the same thread as the exquistite shoes posted by jcusey)


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*I'm not a wealthy old pimp! But I do like alligators some!*

That's quite a strong reply, but I can understand your feelings. I should say I'm not a pimp and I'm not wealthy. I sell new homes for work but it hasn't made me wealthy yet! I do own 3 pair of alligator shoes. I did consider the Mauri's, that I used to own, a little too fashion forward. My 3 current pair, are a Bally, a Zelli, and an old pair of Nettletons(which belonged to my father, and I've restored), so none are particularly flashy.

I guess alligator shoes would be de rigeur for an old,wealthy pimp!!


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*Tony Gaziano Alligators!!! One Day For Me!*



jcusey said:


> Unfortunately, most alligator or crocodile shoes that are priced somewhat reasonably are ugly. The good ones tend to be very expensive. And what are the characteristics of the good ones? The scales of the skin have enough visual interest. Throwing in an overabundance of brogueing or an otherwise busy shoe design is a mistake. I like bluchers with v-shaped quarters in alligator, such as these from Tony Gaziano:
> 
> Plain-toe bals, such as these also from Tony, and cap-toe bals are also good choices:


I agree with you. These alligators are beautiful!! But I'm not even going to Google Tony Gaziano. I'm sure he's beyond my current budget. But I appreciate your thoughtful reply and now I have something to put on my wish list!

By thw way, you ought to look at the link I provided for the Ebay alligator shoes. Even though the seller claimed they were $2500(that's Ebay), they were God awful ugly, compared to these Gazianos!


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

rnoldh said:


> I agree with you. These alligators are beautiful!! But I'm not even going to Google Tony Gaziano. I'm sure he's beyond my current budget. But I appreciate your thoughtful reply and now I have something to put on my wish list!


They're probably less expensive than you would think. The major British makers other than Lobb St. James charge a premium of about 90% for alligator over the price for plain old calfskin shoes, which means that you can have a pair like those above for under £3000. Now, that's extraordinarily expensive, of course, but it is significantly less than a pair of RTW alligator shoes from John Lobb Paris. Don't ask me why. It makes little sense.



> By thw way, you ought to look at the link I provided for the Ebay alligator shoes. Even though the seller claimed they were $2500(that's Ebay), they were God awful ugly, compared to these Gazianos!


Yes, I would agree that those shoes are pretty ugly, even on an absolute scale.


----------



## cfriedberg (Mar 31, 2006)

*...maybe if I was in a difference trade...*

but given that I'm in finance, no way.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Classic Styles*

You can request a brochure from www.edwardgreen.com (Contact) that illustrates three relatively restrained crocodile styles: tassle, penny & balmoral. With patience you may be able to find new, less expensive versions of these on eBay at less than $500. I bought a pair of new Bragano (I know, I know!) on the bay for $180. Retail would be around $1200. Most eBay Crocogators are not Goodyear welted. Last fall eBay seller Grapevinehill had a few $5000 RLPL that fetched anywhere from $750 to $2500. Shades of brown and tan have more character. Re Will, brown balmorals great with grey flannel suit in a relatively informal situation, loafers with best sportswear.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I've seen a very, very small number of alligator shoes that I liked. I can't imagine wearing them. (Of course, I don't care for exotic skins in general.)


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

GrapevineHill sells Mezlan exotics andtheir prices are quite reasonable if you are the market for a pair. I think that Alligator/Croc/Ostrich shoes do look good unless they are in lime green or some other crazy color.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you enjoy the exotic skins wear them. I don't personally care for the design ot the shoes illustrated in the initial posting but, as jcusey showed us by his illustrations, there are shoes crafted from exotic skins out there that are very stylish and would be welcome additions to any of our shoe collections. Considering the level of investment, do remember that footwear crafted from croc or gator hides does require a bit more care and attention to keep it in good condition.


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a pair from Mezlan that I bought from Ebay at about $200. There are quite nice.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

This may be totally off base, but aren't gator an croc shoes on the endangered species list? If not get what pleases you, if they are I would consider alternatives. In the guitar world we have to do without many woods that are desireable for sound but are on the CITES list. Unless a luthier has old stock or can buy from a mill that has certification of pre-ban wood, or stump wood, the tree was cut before the ban these are illegal. 

This may be of interest:

"All 23 species of large crocodiles and alligators have been overexploited by hide hunting; they are now in varying degrees of threat and listed on Appendix I or II of CITES. South American caimans were so abundant in the early 1950s that millions were killed for export to Europe and the United States. Their hides are fashioned into shoes, handbags and suitcases for the luxury trade. Elsewhere, crocodiles in Africa, Asia and Australia came under similar pressure, as did the American Alligator (Alligator missippiensis). In fact, the depletion of wild crocodiles which began in the 1950s caused reptile hide traders to turn to turtle skin, lizards and snakes, continuing their record of massive overexploitation."

and the link:


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

guitone said:


> This may be totally off base, but aren't gator an croc shoes on the endangered species list?


These are farmed animals.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

You asked for knowledgable input, and jcusey replied. He is the highly respected expert, on the Forum.

Maybe some of your answer depends on your overall style, and how the shoes work with what else you have on.

EG, crocs would look passing strange with a BB sack suit, button down shirt, and rep tie.

Maybe a peak lapel suit,and a shirt with contrasting collar and cuffs, might present a different answer, as far as the crocs are concerned. Also, a lot would depend on where you are wearing them, and what your occupation is. It's different on Wall Street, and in Las Vegas.




My guess from reading posts over the past year on the subject is that many here would feel that they are a bit ostentatious, and that much money could be put to better use in what you buy to wear.

However, the beauty of the Forum, is that you ask for input, and then do what feels right for you.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Teacher said:


> These are farmed animals.


Sea Turtle (i.e. Grand Cayman Island Turtle Farm) cannot be imported into the US.

American Alligator was illegal from the early 70's until more recent years. Now gator is abundant, yet still expensive. It is more expensive than Crocodile, which is legal. Caiman skins are generally less expensive than Crocogator. Gators are "farmed" as far north as central North Carolina. Not far from Pinehurst, NC is Sandhills Alligator Farm, the home of some 4,500 American alligators. It processes about 1,000 gators a year. Most parts of the animal are used for food or hides. Most of the hides from this farm are shipped to Europe. There are also similar farms in Fla., La., etc. Crocodile farms in Australia. Wild gators are also abundant inland of the coastal areas of Southern states. There was a report of a gator killing a jogger resting canal-side in the Southern U.S. this past week. Two arms were found in its gut. These are not Disney creatures.

There are a variety of non-endangered domestic and imported lizard skins.

I'm not sure, but I think most exotic skins may be banned in California. I know crocogator cannot be legally mailed from other states to California.

Re Trad: JFK had a Hermes black gator document case.

Any commercially sold exotic skin in the U.S. is non-endangered. However, news this week indicates that there a now 12 endangered fly species in Hawaii. Get your flyskin accessories while you can.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

James C. Goodwin said:


> Any commercially sold exotic skin in the U.S. is non-endangered. However, news this week indicates that there a now 12 endangered fly species in Hawaii. Get your flyskin accessories while you can.


Better place that order for bespoke flyskin shoes this week. I wouldn't be able to live without them.


----------



## Perry Ercolino (Oct 7, 2004)

Alligator/crocodile shoes, with proper design & execution can be quite smart for many dress issues. We make a very classic full saddle slip-on that is very popular for many of my clients and one client in particular who buys nothing but alligator shoes from us. There are two distinct finishes available today, one being the classic and the other is a matte finish. We tend to use a lot of the classic skins for our belts and wallets and the matte finish for most of our footwear. When hand polished it comes up to an exquisite finish. Very classy but understated. Now, with the inclusion of saltwater crocodile to the mix you can now have the most expensive leather in the world available to you. Certainly not everyone's cup of tea but they can make a very nice statement if so desired. Again, if you work with someone who has a good understanding of the product as well as a good eye for design you should have an easy transition into this type of footwear. All alligator is still on the endangerd species list as mentioned in the CITES convention. While no longer endangered their status has been downgraded to threatened.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Perry Ercolino said:


> Alligator/crocodile shoes, with proper design & execution can be quite smart for many dress issues. We make a very classic full saddle slip-on that is very popular for many of my clients and one client in particular who buys nothing but alligator shoes from us. There are two distinct finishes available today, one being the classic and the other is a matte finish. We tend to use a lot of the classic skins for our belts and wallets and the matte finish for most of our footwear. When hand polished it comes up to an exquisite finish. Very classy but understated. Now, with the inclusion of saltwater crocodile to the mix you can now have the most expensive leather in the world available to you. Certainly not everyone's cup of tea but they can make a very nice statement if so desired. Again, if you work with someone who has a good understanding of the product as well as a good eye for design you should have an easy transition into this type of footwear. All alligator is still on the endangerd species list as mentioned in the CITES convention. While no longer endangered their status has been downgraded to threatened.


Welcome. I'm relatively new here myself, and don't know if there are any other US bespoke bootmakers as contributors. You may already know jcusey. Thank you for correcting me regarding the CITIES convention. Would you care to elaborate in regard to saltwater croc. Your contributions will be appreciated.


----------



## ice (Sep 2, 2005)

They are quite popular across the river here, in Detroit.


----------



## bespoke therapy (May 12, 2005)

While I dont regret the acquisition of my alligator shoes- they are beautiful pieces of art- I am rarely able to wear them in the conservative business circles I have to hang around in. Lets say they were bought from the heart not the head. Would I do it again? No. I cant even take them out of the country ( I travel a lot) because of the potential hassle of having to explain to customs that these were farmed alligator and not endangered.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

hmmmm...I guess that (to me) alligator shoes are just one of those things that I think look good, but I'd probably never wear...I dunno...I mean, I do think that alligator hide can be beautiful when made into shoes, but something just seems a bit off whenever I see somebody wearing them...


----------



## Perry Ercolino (Oct 7, 2004)

All alligator/crocodile whether taken from the wild or farmed require CITES tags and are part of the endangered species act even though as mentioned before are now downgraded to threatened. Customs will not usually raise a fuss over products that are for personal use. Items brought in for commercial reasons are what will get you flagged. As to saltwater crocodile. It is the rarest and largest of all reptiles. Because the animal does not have the loose bone fibre below the surface of the skin makes it the most desired and supple of the three major species. Its a bit more fussy to raise on the farms and is the more rare of the species in the wild. These factors contribute to the availability and price of the skins on the open market thus making it the most costly. The fact that as shoemakers we must buy 2 skins for every one pair of shoes is what drives the cost of the finished product. What you get is a scale pattern that while not unlike its relatives can be much more refined and sometimes borders on unique in the size & pattern of the scales. All in all they make a beautiful pair of shoes.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Mea Culpa!*



Perry Ercolino said:


> All alligator/crocodile whether taken from the wild or farmed require CITES tags and are part of the endangered species act even though as mentioned before are now downgraded to threatened. Customs will not usually raise a fuss over products that are for personal use. Items brought in for commercial reasons are what will get you flagged. As to saltwater crocodile. It is the rarest and largest of all reptiles. Because the animal does not have the loose bone fibre below the surface of the skin makes it the most desired and supple of the three major species. Its a bit more fussy to raise on the farms and is the more rare of the species in the wild. These factors contribute to the availability and price of the skins on the open market thus making it the most costly. The fact that as shoemakers we must buy 2 skins for every one pair of shoes is what drives the cost of the finished product. What you get is a scale pattern that while not unlike its relatives can be much more refined and sometimes borders on unique in the size & pattern of the scales. All in all they make a beautiful pair of shoes.


Again, thank you. Please forgive what must appear as my presumption. Your earlier post indicated on my screen that it was the first post of a new member. (?) I recgognized your name from elsewhere.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Perry Ercolino said:


> As to saltwater crocodile. It is the rarest and largest of all reptiles. Because the animal does not have the loose bone fibre below the surface of the skin makes it the most desired and supple of the three major species.


Really? I'd always heard American Alligator was the most desirable.



James C. Goodwin said:


> Sea Turtle (i.e. Grand Cayman Island Turtle Farm) cannot be imported into the US.
> 
> American Alligator was illegal from the early 70's until more recent years. Now gator is abundant, yet still expensive. It is more expensive than Crocodile, which is legal. Caiman skins are generally less expensive than Crocogator. Gators are "farmed" as far north as central North Carolina. Not far from Pinehurst, NC is Sandhills Alligator Farm, the home of some 4,500 American alligators. It processes about 1,000 gators a year. Most parts of the animal are used for food or hides. Most of the hides from this farm are shipped to Europe. There are also similar farms in Fla., La., etc. Crocodile farms in Australia. Wild gators are also abundant inland of the coastal areas of Southern states. There was a report of a gator killing a jogger resting canal-side in the Southern U.S. this past week. Two arms were found in its gut. These are not Disney creatures.
> 
> There are a variety of non-endangered domestic and imported lizard skins.


I was unclear. I was referring only to American Alligator.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

*Yes and why not?*

I never wear them during "business hours". I only wear them in brown or black and w/o ornamentation.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

American alligator have recovered very well from previous hide hunting and now number in the millions. I suspect Florida may increase its harvest of alligators what with three women having been killed in the past week or so. That girl from Tennessee who was killed while snorkeling near Gainsville was pretty cute, which makes her loss all the more poignant. (I know--that's horribly sexist of me, but I do find the death of a young babe more tragical than an old/ugly/fat woman.) That business about not bringing alligator/crocodile products into the People's Republic of California is a new one on me. It sounds like the stupid, feelgood, malevolent do-gooder legislation our damned hippie-socialist legislature would enact, but I suspect it may be a "dead letter" law since I have seen croc or alligator shoes for sale here in the immediate past.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Balancing the needs of mankind with the role of caretaker has never been easy. That activists are often as not just as ignorant or deliberately close minded to the issues and reallities is a sad fact. If it wasn't for a very active hunting group the ( hopefully) rediscovered Ivory Billed Woodpecker's last hidden sancuary would be long gone. The recovery of our american bison is likewise facilitated by a growing livestock industry. It's a constant vigil with plenty of criminals willing to exploit any opportunity to make money on one side and Timothy Treadwells on the other doing as much potential harm. Fortuitously, as others have pointed out the american alligator can be ethically 'consumed.' As for me, "See you later alligator. After while crocodile. See you later alligator, don't you know you cramp my style."


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Kav said:


> Balancing the needs of mankind with the role of caretaker has never been easy. That activists are often as not just as ignorant or deliberately close minded to the issues and reallities is a sad fact. If it wasn't for a very active hunting group the ( hopefully) rediscovered Ivory Billed Woodpecker's last hidden sancuary would be long gone. The recovery of our american bison is likewise facilitated by a growing livestock industry. It's a constant vigil with plenty of criminals willing to exploit any opportunity to make money on one side and Timothy Treadwells on the other doing as much potential harm. Fortuitously, as others have pointed out the american alligator can be ethically 'consumed.' As for me, "See you later alligator. After while crocodile. See you later alligator, don't you know you cramp my style."


Rock around the croc?


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

I would never wear such a shoe, regardless of the last or who made it - though, they seem big among pro athletes and the hip-hop/rap crowd (seem to be part of the "bling" culture) so, knock yourself out.

https://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/12/...d7b156762&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hip_hop_fashion


----------



## robnath (Mar 29, 2005)

Alligator and Croc shoes / boots are certainly not part of an elegant wardrobe in the UK.

R


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

bespoke therapy said:


> I cant even take them out of the country ( I travel a lot) because of the potential hassle of having to explain to customs that these were farmed alligator and not endangered.


I don't believe this to be a valid concern. I've traveled extensively with shoes, belts, wallets and watch straps made of alligator and not so much as an eyebrow has ever been raised at any customs check. In fact, for several years I used an alligator passport wallet.


----------



## Morris (Feb 13, 2006)

A bit of an affected / showy look, no?


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*Pro athletes % the "bling" culture!! Alligator prone!!*



Rocker said:


> I would never wear such a shoe, regardless of the last or who made it - though, they seem big among pro athletes and the hip-hop/rap crowd (seem to be part of the "bling" culture) so, knock yourself out.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/12/sports/basketball/12fashion.html?ex=1292043600&en=28a8a75d7b156762&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hip_hop_fashion


Yes, I would have to agree, after reading your links, that Alligator shoes are particularly big with this crowd. But, I would still consider wearing some Alligator shoes such as those pictured in jcusey's previous posting.

While Alligator shoes may be considered a little showy for some, I don't think they are "way over the top", like Men's mink coats, which are also popular with this crowd!


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> That girl from Tennessee who was killed while snorkeling near Gainsville was pretty cute, which makes her loss all the more poignant. (I know--that's horribly sexist of me, but I do find the death of a young babe more tragical than an old/ugly/fat woman.)


I'm sorry, J, I do find that comment disappointing. Death is death, and diminishes us all.


----------



## Sartorius Rex (Mar 4, 2006)

Belt yes, shoes maybe.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

indylion said:


> I never wear them during "business hours". I only wear them in brown or black and w/o ornamentation.


If one is going to wear crocodilian footwear, _this_ is the way to go!


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*A 'bling" equivalent of Edward Green?*



Rocker said:


> I would never wear such a shoe, regardless of the last or who made it - though, they seem big among pro athletes and the hip-hop/rap crowd (seem to be part of the "bling" culture) so, knock yourself out.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/12/sports/basketball/12fashion.html?ex=1292043600&en=28a8a75d7b156762&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
> 
> ...


Would this be an example a "bling" culture Alligator shoe, or too tame?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2021)

Intrepid said:


> You asked for knowledgable input, and jcusey replied. He is the highly respected expert, on the Forum.
> 
> Maybe some of your answer depends on your overall style, and how the shoes work with what else you have on.
> 
> ...


I'm 19+ years late in my response to this post... My wife and I were on our honeymoon in Florence , Italy in May of 2002. Besides taking in the historic/artistic sights we also discovered the Ferragamo Museum. We both were very impressed with the collections of custom shoes for Hollywood celebrities from the "Golden Age.." (1930's - 40's) Among the dozens of bespoke women's shoes, there were several men's designs as well. One design in particular were a pair of "whole cut" alligator oxfords in a rich cognac hue. These were finished in a subtle, natural buff. Very classy - not gaudy at all.
The next morning early, as my new bride was enjoying breakfast in bed, I was enjoying a brisk walk through the side and back streets looking for treasures. Florence is renowned for it's fine leather crafts. I came across an "old world" cobbler mentoring his daughter in his art.
Both indulged me and spoke "American" quite well.
I told them about our Ferragamo experience and they were acquainted with the alligator whole cuts. Sure enough they could create an alligator shoe for me....
They had about a half dozen skins to choose from. We settled on a medium gauge quarter brogue in rich cognac of course.
Six weeks later after our return to the States, my "Gators" arrived - they were than and still are beautiful, wearable dress shoes. I wear them for garden parties, club events, Easter, afternoon weddings and the like.
One of my cherished belongings and memories of a wonderful Honeymoon, almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Guest-688624 said:


> I'm 19+ years late in my response to this post... My wife and I were on our honeymoon in Florence , Italy in May of 2002. Besides taking in the historic/artistic sights we also discovered the Ferragamo Museum. We both were very impressed with the collections of custom shoes for Hollywood celebrities from the "Golden Age.." (1930's - 40's) Among the dozens of bespoke women's shoes, there were several men's designs as well. One design in particular were a pair of "whole cut" alligator oxfords in a rich cognac hue. These were finished in a subtle, natural buff. Very classy - not gaudy at all.
> The next morning early, as my new bride was enjoying breakfast in bed, I was enjoying a brisk walk through the side and back streets looking for treasures. Florence is renowned for it's fine leather crafts. I came across an "old world" cobbler mentoring his daughter in his art.
> Both indulged me and spoke "American" quite well.
> I told them about our Ferragamo experience and they were acquainted with the alligator whole cuts. Sure enough they could create an alligator shoe for me....
> ...


Thanks for offering your experience! They sound like wonderful shoes, and very special that they can be a wearable keepsake from such a memorable occasion.

👍 👍 👍


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline (Dec 8, 2008)

I wouldn't mind some slippers in Alligator - basically for wearing the same way we do Stubbs & Wootton. And car shoes or mocs in Alligator, would be perfect.

I almost bought some Alligator_* tail*_ cowboy boots, once, in blue. I got distracted, though, and, this being at the tail end of my priorities list, never happened. Alligator tail goes beyond texture, and is very 3-d. I did buy cowboy boots in some sort of reptile, once - undyed - Python, maybe. I didn't feel much urge to wear them. I need something more visually-grounding. They were too visually "floaty". They left with the rest of my western wear, a few years back.


----------



## richard warren (Dec 10, 2015)

From what this site shows at least it looks like in the past alligator shoes were made from a part of the skin with rounder, flatter scales, so the look was less aggressively alligator, than what I see in a Google search of current shoes with square raised scales.

http://vintageshoesaddict.com/mens_shoes/alligator_crocodile_shoes.htm
A portrait of young man doing his bit to keep the world supplied with alligator skin. The catching was easy compared to the skinning.


----------

